
A Survey of $RANDOM - ingve
https://nullprogram.com/blog/2018/12/25/
======
jwilk
> _the earliest version I could find was 1.14.7, released in 1996_

Some earlier versions of bash are available here:

[http://www.oldlinux.org/Linux.old/gnu/bash/](http://www.oldlinux.org/Linux.old/gnu/bash/)

